# what precautions are you taking against swine flu?



## nix (Aug 9, 2009)

My college is starting in about 3 days. I'm thinking of wearing surgical mask. Its best to stay on the safer side. The N95 respirator is a better option, but its expensive-about a 100 bucks. You will have to use respirators and masks only once. You will then have to buy another one. I think the safest bet would be to wear the cheaper surgical mask and take other precautions like washing hands etc...


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 9, 2009)

There is no need to be too worried about it IMO
Just keep things simple: maintain good hygiene, avoid eating snacks outdoors for now and you'll be fine 

I doubt whether you'll need a mask et all. No need to get panicky.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

1) stay away from foreigners 
2) Stay away from those having flu


----------



## a_medico (Aug 9, 2009)

Stay away from media. 99 out of 100 will get symptoms like any other flu and will recover. One, whose immunity is deficient will become critical. If you wish to worry, you must instead worry about HIV-AIDS, Diabetes, TB, Malaria, Coronary artery disease. There is just one official death from H1N1 and few more will follow. But media will as usual blow it out of proportion as it is the flavor of the season just like Rakhi Sawant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2009)

lolwut ? Surgical masks are a sham. They cannot save you from the reaper. But unless you can totally isolate yourself into your mom's basement, nothing can be foolproof to save you.

Hey why don't you just take your chances ? I am pretty sure that probability of a ligthening strike is more than swine flu strike. Just make sure next time when it rains you should not stand below a tree 

Take general precautions though, do not eat junk food or anything that can get you ill. Wash your hands etc. Stay healthy, thwart swine flu.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Aug 9, 2009)

I go around people having cold or cough and stand besides them... I also get to the Airport just to meet some unknown foreigners, and ya I also meet those poor patients suffering in the hospital... man,.. I love India TV...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 9, 2009)

rofl nothing to worry man.
our college has started since a week already. nothing to worry in VTU, VTU Tortures even swine flu virus, so it will stay as far away as possible from VTU people.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 9, 2009)

Don't touch any part of your face above the level of your neck with your hands/fingers. If you feel like rubbing your eyes, nose or mouth first wash your hands with soap and water and then wash your eyes/nose/mouth. This will help to some extent, and is not foolproof.


----------



## blondie (Aug 10, 2009)

Some are dead from flu and all are wearing masks, millions are dead and dying from AIDS and nobody cares to wear a condom.,..weird.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

@blondie, you can't compare H1N1 with AIDS. 

H1N1 causes death if not treated inside a week. Moreover, people cannot suppress THAT hunger and often do that in a haste and their mind is clouded at that particular moment.

Swine flu, since it kills infectant in week or month time if not treated and thanks to the ek-rupayya-ko-dus-rupayya-banaake-dikhao attitude of today's TV channels and thanks to lack of proper care and precautions, everyone is scared.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2009)

^no re, most people recover from swine flu on their own.Its just normal flu except that humans haven't faced it before.

it'll be like some months or few years at max before sufficient human population have a resistance to it and it'll go away, ofc, to return back with a couple of more mutations.And the cycle continues.

Just follow general hygienic rles, like washing hands and all, nothing to worry about as much tbh.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2009)

True it's another variant of Seasonal flu. here are the steps that I am taking:

1) Eat lot of fresh fruits and high vitamin content to keep my immune system strong
2) Eat healthy breakfast and lunch with rich vitamin content
3) Wash hands with antiseptic lotion after roaming outside and take headbath after going home from office.
4) Stay away from crowded areas like malls and theatres.
5) If possible will start using surgical mask when roaming outside.

afaik, Bangalore has been a safe haven right now among other cities. Let's see


----------



## Chirag (Aug 10, 2009)

my college is not closing only. am in bglore.  sry, just pissing off.


----------



## amitash (Aug 10, 2009)

Stay at home all day and visit TDF....ull get bad forum flu instead


----------



## adi007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Swine Flu itself it not that dangerous as of now..
The main reason behind declaring it as a Pandemic by WHO is the fear of some mutations or change in it..
If some mutations occurs in the virus then it would be really fatal ...
BTW i have heard these virus learn or mutate over the period of time ... does that mean they have memory ... i have read somewhere that amino components present in the virus acts like memory cells .. is it true ..?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2009)

Death toll reached 8. A 14 year old girl succumbed to death today.

@adi007
Its like common cold virus. We do not have any vaccination for common cold because the bloody virus has numerous strains and mutations to evade particular medicine. Only a good immune system is the best bet for it.

Indigenously made vaccination will be available by December-January. 

Normal masks are of no use. Only N95 respiratory masks are capable of protecting with 95% success rate.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 12, 2009)

suppose a person is infected, how long does it take for the symptoms to appear?- a few hours, 12hours, 24 hours??...also where are these N95 respiratory masks available?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 12, 2009)

usually, for flu it takes 3-6 hours for symptoms to show up. Check with medical stores, especially ones near to big hospitals that do lot of surgeries. This mask is much better than the disposable masks. 

also, spraying eucalyptus oil on a hanky and using hanky as mask also works to some extent.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2009)

Guys, refer this site. Most of our questions are answered here.

*www.pandemicflu.gov/faq/swineflu/

B/w, I was searching net on any info if swine flu can be spread by animals. Means from an infected to dogs, cats, etc... (I was a bit scared due to lack of this kinda info. we are only concentrating on human what if animals are a reason too). Found this.



> Can they catch (or spread) swine flu to each other or members of their human family? According to Janet Tobiassen Crosby, DVM, About.com Guide to Veterinary Medicine, most likely, the answer is no. This isn't an absolute answer, as viruses change, but historically there are no known dog/cat to human (or vice-versa) influenza transmissions. Here is more info about influenza viruses.
> 
> There are two types of influenza viruses: Type A and Type B. The Type A viruses are found in humans and many types of animals, usually strains specific to that species. The type B viruses circulate widely among humans. 1
> 
> Dogs and cats do have their own versions of influenza viruses. The canine influenza virus is an influenza Type A H3N8 virus, and the feline version is Type A H5N1 influenza virus. (The numbers and letters after the type denote the numbers and types of proteins on the surface of the virus. The letter H stands for hemagglutinin and the letter N stands for neuraminidase.2)



More on swine flu spreadin here: *www.beloblog.com/KHOU_Animal_Attraction/2009/04/can-pets-get-sw.html


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2009)

Its just like normal flue, so you will feel similar symptoms (cold, throat infection, coughing , fever, headache, loss of appetite, vomiting, severe weakness etc). In extreme cases one will feel respiratory problems.

Death toll reached to 14. Still the fatality rate is too low. Kerala, Nashik are in now. 

Sh!tstorm may hit the fan by Nov-December...lol. Take your chances.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm suffering from mild Cough & Cold. I feel I'm all-right.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2009)

^^Lets make a bet 

I too have sore throat and cough.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2009)

"if u die because of swine flu ur name will come in newspaper, u will be shown on tv. while tomorrow when u die of other disease no one will care."

More here (comments):
*news.rediff.com/slide-show/2009/aug/12/slide-show-1-swine-flu-spreads-in-india.htm


----------



## Pravas (Aug 12, 2009)

You know this damn medical stores in Hyderabad..are selling for around 170 to 200 rs for the same mask.....


----------



## swordfish (Aug 12, 2009)

Vaccine is ready.. when it will arrive india..

this company has already patented the vaccine

*www.indianexpress.com/news/first-batches-of-h1n1-vaccine-ready/499137/


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Vaccine is ready.. when it will arrive india..
> 
> this company has already patented the vaccine
> 
> *www.indianexpress.com/news/first-batches-of-h1n1-vaccine-ready/499137/



Not anytime soon.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

Pravas said:


> You know this damn medical stores in Hyderabad..are selling for around 170 to 200 rs for the same mask.....



if that is the basic cloth mask, better not get it for 170-200 bucks.

instead buy a pack of hand-kerchiefs and a bottle of eucalyptus oil.


Use hanky as mask and on the outside or between two layers of cloth (when you fold hanky as mask), apply eucalyptus oil (a drop or two). use the hanky when you are outside. Once your reach office or house or any safe place, dispose it in proper manner.

You can also wash it in boiled water and reuse the hanky.

This I think is much better way than using that wafer thin useless mask. For mask, N95 is a better option but is costly (around 300 bucks).


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2009)

I am taking a swine flu preventive...y even take a risk when media is making soo much hype

its a kindof vaccine only....u wont get a swine flu..(confirmed by my personal doc)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 13, 2009)

a question- suppose i am standing in a group of say 10 people & one of them is infected with swine flu...he doesn't have his face covered...but for the time i'm standing there, he doesn't sneeze or cough..just stands near me...is it still possible to contract the virus even then?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

I think yes, it is possible.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> a question- suppose i am standing in a group of say 10 people & one of them is infected with swine flu...he doesn't have his face covered...but for the time i'm standing there, he doesn't sneeze or cough..just stands near me...is it still possible to contract the virus even then?



You can contract Swine Flu virus only if the droplets from infected person enter your body. E.G The person sneezes on your face or you unknowingly touch your eyes which your hands which has droplets of the sneeze or cough.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

^^There are two ways.

1) Direct contact: Where the ill person comes in contact with you in any possible way
2) Indirect contact: After the ill person sneezes or coughs in a public place, say a bus or any stall, the virus stays in that area for 2hrs to 24 hrs based on the temperatures and humidity and this way you may get the infection/flu by indirect contact. 

eg: ill person sneezes on a chair and after an hour you sit in same chair, touch the effected area with your hand and then touch your face.

my suggestion is to never never touch your face with your hands as long as you are outside. When you reach home/office, immediately wash your hands thoroughly with soap and if possible, warm water. 

If you find any sanitizers (device that sprays soapy liquid that you can apply on hands like a cold cream which need to be washed after applying)  in office or public places, don't hesitate to use them.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

Even hand washing gels can be used(if water is not in reach) to effectively kills germs.


----------



## eggman (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a SOre throat for 3 days now and little weakness!! No fever or cough or dizziness of any kind though!! Do I have SWINE FLU?


----------



## rishitells (Aug 13, 2009)

Why don't go the Yoga way?
I think this is the best u can do to prevent anything like swine flu.
And Baba Ramdev is also suggesting some very common Ayurveda medicines like Tulsi.

All you have to do is to do Half-Hour Pranayam- very simple and extremely effective.
5 Minute Bhrastrika, 10 Min Anulom-Vilom, 10 Min. Kapalbhati.
And you are safe from most diseases.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 13, 2009)

This I got from a FWD mail. No idea how true. But curious persons can verify with their doctors.
*www.imgx.org/files/43923_mlpw4/SwineFlu_vs_normalFlu.JPG


----------



## eggman (Aug 13, 2009)

^^I hope its true, I am On COLD side


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2009)

Asshoes like Ramdev are of no use.

@eggman
So now we three can put a bet...lol. I too have sore throat and mild cough.


----------



## eggman (Aug 13, 2009)

^^Whos third one?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 14, 2009)

Although this is in Chit Chat section, it's about a serious topic that concerns a lot of people. I'd like to point out a few things, especially to those who are worried about their health.

Judging from written descriptions alone, a wide variety of diseases have similar symptoms. Once your mind is focused on one particular disease, it's very easy to fool yourself into thinking that you have all the symptoms of that disease.

Even experienced doctors have made that mistake, especially about themselves. This is why doctors are not supposed to treat themselves and close family members for serious diseases because emotion can so easily cloud judgment.

It's much easier for laymen who read bits and pieces about a disease to convince themselves that they have contracted it when all they have is a very minor ailment.

So, if you're worried that you may have been infected with swine flu, consult your doctor. There's more than a 99% chance that you do NOT have the disease. If you don't have the disease, a medical check-up will set your mind at ease. If it turns out that you DO have it, the sooner it is diagnosed and treated, the better your chances of survival.

In the meantime, take sensible precautions. Eat healthy food. Take vitamin supplements if you're feeling a bit run down. Lay off booze and smoking. Get enough sleep and take some exercise. All of this will build up your resistance.

And don't worry. You have less than 0.0001% chance of dying from swine flu.


----------



## nix (Aug 14, 2009)

Today I used handkerchief with eucalyptus oil. Cloves are also supposed to keep swine flu away, along with milk mixed with tumeric. I had all of those today. Is there any scientifically backed explanation that these 3 will keep swine flu away?. 

I read about them in a national newspaper.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 14, 2009)

This new so called swine flu is just like any ordinary flu.

If you get a flu (any damn flu), shut yourself in your home and sleep it of for a couple of days. This will help you to

Recover
Not give it to others

If you develop breathlessness you can go to a hospital.

All you see in the news is hype. The 24 hour coverage has unnecessarily resulted in a panic reaction.

If you do not believe me, make a list of the number os people who died, and where they come from. Then find out the population of those cities. Off course, every death is a human tragedy, but you will realise that the percentage dying is very very small.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 14, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Asshoes like Ramdev are of no use.
> 
> @eggman
> So now we three can put a bet...lol. I too have sore throat and mild cough.



Dude, life is too short to hate anyone. 
Just put aside Baba Ramdev and think about yoga. It's a great therapy and can cure any disease of the world - even Cancer if done with the right spirit.

You bet u will not be affected by swine flu if u do regular Pranayam.
Why do u treat yoga as just useless things??8)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> You bet u will not be affected by swine flu if u do regular Pranayam.
> Why do u treat yoga as just useless things??8)


Dude, swine flu is like any other flu. Can  pranayam cure it? No.
Do u know, there are no medicine for common cough and cold. They would just happen and would also go away like that.

Yes, of course preventive measures can be taken. 
But, how pranayam can prevent swine flu virus entering ur body or affecting ur system?


----------



## rishitells (Aug 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Yes, of course preventive measures can be taken.
> But, how pranayam can prevent swine flu virus entering ur body or affecting ur system?



That's a question which only Baba Ramdev can answer.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

Baba Ramdev way of fighting swine flu: Wear "Saffron" mask


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah the same asshoe Ramdev (dunno whats his real name is) who said that Gays are mentally sick. All these people are actually giving a bad name to India.

I never said that Yoga is bad, but I will not listen to a quack like him to tell me ho to do yoga.


----------



## eggman (Aug 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> But, how pranayam can prevent swine flu virus entering ur body or affecting ur system?



It'll make your immune system strong enough to prevent the virus from entering!!! Pranayam is actually very very powerful!! My uncle started it doing around 7years ago and I've witnessed his Grey hair turning to back to black(no kidding)!! He has never ever been sick for last 4 years or so I think!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 14, 2009)

3 swine flu cases registered in my town. Every on is wearing masks like talibans. And even me.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

eggman said:


> It'll make your immune system strong enough to prevent the virus from entering!!!


See, as far as I know, our first level of protection in our body is in our nose and in our mouth.
Basically Tonsil is the main thing which stands up first for any such virus (flu). Now, if ur tonsil is very tough then the virus won't be able to surpass it and u won't be affected. U get a flu only when ur tonsil fails to protect u or ur tonsil's barrier is broken down.

Now, I don't know, how pranayam helps building a tough tonsil. Do u know?



> Pranayam is actually very very powerful!! My uncle started it doing around 7years ago and I've witnessed his Grey hair turning to back to black(no kidding)!!


on GREY hair myth:


> As we get older, the pigment cells in our hair follicles gradually die. When there are fewer pigment cells in a hair follicle, that strand of hair will no longer contain as much melanin and will become a more transparent color - like gray, silver, or white - as it grows. As people continue to get older, fewer pigment cells will be around to produce melanin. Eventually, the hair will look completely gray.
> 
> People can get gray hair at any age. Some people go gray at a young age - as early as when they are in high school or college - whereas others may be in their 30s or 40s before they see that first gray hair. How early we get gray hair is determined by our genes. This means that most of us will start having gray hairs around the same age that our parents or grandparents first did.
> 
> Gray hair is more noticeable in people with darker hair because it stands out, but people with naturally lighter hair are just as likely to go gray. From the time a person notices a few gray hairs, it may take more than 10 years for all of that person's hair to turn gray.


Read more here: *kidshealth.org/kid/grownup/getting_older/gray_hair.html


----------



## eggman (Aug 14, 2009)

^^Dunno about tonsil...but there was no mention of Gray hair turning black in your link!!!What every it is, Yoga is a well known technique, believing in it is your personal choice.....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Dunno about tonsil...but there was no mention of Gray hair turning black in your link!!!What every it is, Yoga is a well known technique, believing in it is your personal choice.....


About "tonsils", that is as far as I know. 
And the link is not in support of "grey hair turning black".


----------



## rishitells (Aug 14, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Yeah the same asshoe Ramdev (dunno whats his real name is) who said that Gays are mentally sick. All these people are actually giving a bad name to India.
> 
> I never said that Yoga is bad, but I will not listen to a quack like him to tell me ho to do yoga.



I should not debate on this topic but i am forced by a silly person like you.

Abusing Baba Ramdev like this clearly shows that you are a blind asshoe.
You don't know what all he has done for this country. Before him, yoga was considered a mysterious thing that was not for normal people. He opened the myths, He reunited the Ayurvedic Community of India which was in danger of being left behind by foreign drugs.
Yoga is becoming mainstream only and only because of him, and remember, he was the only person in India really raised the voiced against corrupt politicians, fearlessly.

Can you do it??? Just ask yourself what are you doing for this country?? 
Dude, it's very easy to Abuse anyone. You never know how a person really is unless you understand his thoughts.

He may be wrong on some topics, like gays as you said. I admit it. But it doesn't mean that we should abuse him. 
Anyway, you can say anything, and this will not lower the respect of Baba Ramdev in people's hearts. He is the God for many persons, for those who got a new life, just because of the way of yoga he taught. 
It's the persons like you, who are giving a Bad Name to our India.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> I should not debate on this topic but i am forced by a silly person like you.
> 
> Abusing Baba Ramdev like this clearly shows that you are a blind asshoe.
> You don't know what all he has done for this country. Before him, yoga was considered a mysterious thing that was not for normal people. He opened the myths, He reunited the Ayurvedic Community of India which was in danger of being left behind by foreign drugs.
> ...


Hmmm......
Me made Yoga a commercial success. Becuase, b4 him too, there used to be a lot of Yoga competitions (here and abroad) which went out of attention for "normal" people like u.

Well, I still support u for the fact that he made yoga to reach everyone. 

But, just don't make him God, because, when u look up to God, every things he tells to as a  "request", u take it as a "command", or should I say blindly follow it.

And, only because of such attention he got from "us", he dared to comment anything about anything. Now, how dare he does that? If he can, then I can too (at least comment anything without looking for proof, reasons)


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2009)

Look at the temper of Baba Ramdev's chela. Even yoga is not helping much to placate him...lol 

It's people like you who blindly believe in such people like Ramdev. Such charlatans start with passive/pleasing attitude and then when they gain popularity they just do what a person in power does. Making frivolous comments authoritatively, appearing with celebs while calling item girls as whores and making trite comments on anything. Seems like he is forgetting that there is no such written doctrine in Hinduism where it says that gays are mentally sick. Perhaps he has taken a cue from Abrahamic faith fanatics. What obscenity he talks about when our ancient India was much more open than what it is now (which is considered as taboo even today).  People like him are the main hindrance to progress of society.

He should be careful about when he speaks such things as lot of people follow him. Such naive judgment from him shows the real intention behind all farce.



> Recently, Baba Ramdev publicly made comments around sexual life of 'actresses like Celina Jaitly' on the front page of a leading newspaper. On her standing up for gay rights, he stated, "These actresses know nothing about Bhartiya sanskriti. They stay away from their parents and have no morals. Unke partner har mahine badalte hain."



What a responsible person to say like this. I am afraid that our innocent Indian citizens are falling under the influence of such asshoe. Gone are the days of great people like Thiruvalluvar, Sankracharya and Vivekananda. Now people treat fakes like God...ghor kaliyug hai...lol.

A true yogi will never say bad about anyone, and certainly not about women. Looks like he failed basic true yogi test. Case closed !


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys, lets get back to main topic. We are deviating a big way from it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 14, 2009)

listen to the in house doctor !!!


----------



## Coool (Aug 15, 2009)

Still No death in hyd...


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2009)

NEW DELHI: The Centre late on Friday night issued revised guidelines for treatment of A(H1N1) influenza patients in the wake of a large number of people turning up at the hospitals for testing.

All individuals seeking consultations for flu-like symptoms should now be screened at healthcare facilities, both government and private, or examined by a doctor.

The patients have been categorised as follows: 

*Category A:* Patients with mild fever plus cough/sore throat with or without body ache, headache, diarrhoea and vomiting. They do not require Oseltamivir and should be treated for the symptoms mentioned above. The patients should be monitored for their progress and reassessed after 24 to 48 hours by the doctor. No testing of the patient for H1N1 is required. Patients should confine themselves at home and avoid mixing with the public and high risk members in the family. 

*Category B:* (i) In addition to all the signs and symptoms of Category A, if the patient has high grade fever and severe sore throat, he/she may require home isolation and Oseltamivir; (ii) In addition to all the signs and symptoms of Category A, individuals having one or more of the following high risk conditions shall be treated with Oseltamivir: children under five, pregnant women, those above 65 years, those with lung diseases, heart disease, liver disease, kidney disease, blood disorders, diabetes, neurological disorders, cancer and HIV/AIDS; Patients on long term cortisone therapy. No H1N1 tests are required for Category-B (i) and (ii). Such patients should confine themselves at home and avoid mixing with the public and high-risk members in the family.

*Category C:* In addition to the symptoms of Categories A and B, if the patient has one or more of the following: breathlessness, chest pain, drowsiness, fall in blood pressure, sputum mixed with blood, bluish discolouration of nails; irritability among small children, refusal to accept feed; worsening of underlying chronic conditions. Such patients require testing, immediate hospitalisation and treatment.

The guidelines were finalised after a five-hour meeting chaired by Health and Family Welfare Minister Ghulam Nabi Azad. 
These norms will be reviewed and revised from time to time as per the need and on the basis of spread of the disease.

The meeting was attended by officials of the Ministry of Health and Family Welfare, Directorate-General of Health Services, and representatives and experts of private and public hospitals. During the meeting, various guidelines and protocols developed by the World Health Organisation, Geneva, the Centre for Disease Prevention and Control, Atlanta, United States, and the National Health Service, United Kingdom, were also discussed.


----------



## Krow (Aug 15, 2009)

No precautions whatsoever, unless you count the good old handkerchief(occasionally). Ready to be TDF's first *ghost* member!


----------



## vivekkanu (Aug 16, 2009)

dont take bath..

ur tank's water may have the virus./.!


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2009)

eggman said:


> ^^Whos third one?



I'm the third one.
Suffering from minor cough-cold & feeling a bit weak too.


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

Don't open ur mouth, don't breath, plug down you ears, plug down your any other openings left.
 Bla bla bla.........


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

take precaution buddy, precaution is the best cure.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 17, 2009)

toofan said:


> take precaution buddy, precaution is the best cure.


LOL...he was spamming....


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 20, 2009)

Masks sold at indiaplaza.in
Height's of panic !

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4439/screenshotwysfoncqlj.th.png


----------



## eggman (Aug 20, 2009)

Now this is scary:
*www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1207592/Mass-graves-used-autumn-bout-swine-flu.html#ixzz0OhP6SED9

And what is this second wave I keep reading about???
*uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20090820/tuk-second-wave-of-swine-flu-predicted-6323e80.html


----------



## arijitg (Aug 25, 2009)

I am really worried as the government hospital's employees really need to be more concern about the prevention. As they really knows everything about the preventions that needs to be taken, yet sometimes they take it for granted..and I think that's one of the causes of the spread.


----------

